# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Question about plugins

## yliu212839

Hello everyone, cheers to this awesome community.

Newb here, just have a couple questions about plugins.

*I only want to see elites and shrines on mini map, and Ancient item label on gears.* 

Can anyone tell me that which plugins in default folder in charge those two functions? I want to delete other plugins from the folder for a clean look.

Thanks so much.

----------

